# Serious Personal Dilemma! Help me out.



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay, as some may know. I got my first dog in November 2010. So I have had him almost 6 months to the day (Wednesday)
He is a Chihuahua (I suspect he may be a mix but I'll never know). He is an amazing snuggle bug. And NOT a typical Chi. I was one of those "Chihuahuas are yappy and annoying" people. He NEVER barks Ever.
He gets along with every animal, rats, bunnies, other dogs, cats ect. He Loves all people, has never growled.
All in all, he is a dream dog for an apartment. 
However, I am still missing that void....I want a larger more active dog.
When I move to a different place (a House!) I was planning on getting an Australian Shepherd.

Now here is the dilemma I face. It is an issue of breaking personal morals.
I rescue. Always have, all my animals are rescues, minus the couple Pet store rats before I knew.
I adopted my dog from a rescue, he was 5 years old when I got him.

My issue is, I want a puppy as my 2nd dog. I am going back and worth between doing what my heart says is right and rescuing a mix, or going to a breeder and getting my dream puppy. A healthy purebred from a reputable breeder. (No BYBS for me blech)

I am beating myself up over this, everything in my heart says rescue, but on the other hand I have had over 1000 dollars in vet bills from my rescue chi in less then 3 months, and he needs a surgery soon. I would love a dog where I know the parents and have a pedigree. But I keep going back to the sad faces looking back at me from the pound cages...

I have wanted an Ausssie my whole life, and would do anything for a beautiful purebred puppy. My BFs mother tells me "those dogs need a home to" and she IS right but I know if no one wants them they have a good home with the breeder, while if no one wants that shelter dog he gets killed...
This is over a year away, but it's eating me up inside. Anyone have some good advice?


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I think you'd be hard pushed to find a puppy in a rescue center. In the UK at least, all the young animals get snapped up very quickly leaving a lot of adult/ elderly animals to stay in centers for the rest of their life.

If you really 100% decided on your Australian Shepherd puppy you'd probably have more luck getting one from a breeder.


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

As Snippet says, puppies are quickly adopted out of shelters and you'd be hard pressed to find one, plus the fact that they're in such high demand means that you really don't need to feel guilty about it at all. If you really want that Aussie puppy, I say go for the breeder.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

If I were to rescue a dog, it would not be an Aussie. it would be a mixed breed puppy from the ASPCA or Local pound.
Thats the cause of this issue heh


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

99% of the dogs you'll find in a rescue are going to be sub-adults to adults, but that's not necessarily a bad thing either. On the one hand, you don't have to go through the Terrible Puppy Years, but on the other hand you don't know what sort of behaviors they've learned during that time.

Purebred dogs have the advantage of being, well...purebred, but some of my best dogs have been mutts as well, and adults to boot. The saying is that you can't teach an old dog new tricks, but that's a load of horse hockey. Excepting some stubborn breeds, most bad behaviors can be taught out of a dog with positive reinforcement and clicker training.

How active is your lifestyle? Shepherding dogs, Aussies especially, are working dogs (think Corgis). If they don't have a lot of activity to put their energy to (hiking, herding, running, etc.) then they can develop some behavioral issues, not limited to excessive barking, jumping, nipping, etc. Think long and hard whether you can offer the lifestyle they require before purchasing one, and if you can't, then a shelter dog may be a better choice for you. Just remember that a shelter dog may (or may not!) require more training than a purebred puppy due to previously programmed bad behavior. It's a rewarding challenge, though.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

You'd be surprised how many breed specific rescues in my area get puppies in.....

If you want a puppy from a reputable breeder, then go that route. You shouldn't feel guilty. Ethical breeders of dogs are necessary to help eliminate genetic issues that certain breeds are plagued with and to make sure that particular breed continues. Dog and cat overpopulation is not caused by ethical breeders, but by mills and BYB's and I personally don't think going to a good breeder should be a moral dilemma. You have already saved a ton of rescue animals, you should be able to go to a breeder with a clear conscience 

I don't know where you live, but in my area (Tx), Australian shepherd and Australian Cattle dogs mixes are super-common so even our local no-kill and all breed rescues usually have puppies that are a mix of one of those at any given time, so those might be another option to explore.


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wheeljack beat me tot he punch, but I was going to mention breed specific rescues. You can always look online for some close to your area and see if they have puppies. Otherwise, I don't think you should feel guilty over wanting something specific and going through a reputable breeder to get it.


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

I have both rescues and "purchased" pets. First of all, don't feel guilty about not rescuing. Even if you rescue, the breeders are still going to produce litters (unfortunately).

I would look for a breeder that only produces a few litters (over a period of years) and does some type of showing whether is be conformation or performance. Those breeders are most likely planning litters to they can get another working dog from their lines and not just to make money. Most of this type of "breeder" already has some of the homes planned out.

This is how I got my Siberian. His breeder, who is my friend, wanted another girl to start training and she offered me a pup. Another pup was kept by the co-breeder and the fourth went to another obedience person.

My Whippet was a rehome, I was the third home at 5 months. There were no real problems, the first two home just didn't want him. 

My male Swedish Vallhund I bought from the breeder (after much reseach) and the breeder wanted him to go to a performance home because of the activity level of this breed. My girl Vallhund is a co-own with her breeder. 

I also have a Greyhound pup that is a rescue.

As for my parrots, two were purchases and two are rescues. The rats were both purchased and saved from being feeders.

If you still want to go with a rescue, check out breed specific organizations. Alot of them have pups or young dogs. Here is the link to Aussie rescue: http://www.aussierescue.org/Home.aspx 
You can also check the national breed club for rescue information.


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Unless you are purchasing a puppy for conformation, please don't buy. Many breeders will attempt to "prove" to you that they are not a BYB, but if they are not breeding for show, they are most likely a BYB. The reason why reputable breeders show, is to prove that they are producing healthy puppies that fit the standard as well as improving their lines. The average cost of a conformation puppy is $3000-$5000. So even with your chihuahuas $1000 vet bill, it will be cheaper to rescue. My family has both rescues and conformation dogs. I understand that we still need reputable breeders to better the breeds, but on the other hand, we need a lot of people to rescue, due people who are BYB, run puppy mills, or "have just one litter". 

Yes I know BYB's puppies deserve good homes also, but by purchasing from them, you are only encouraging them to produce another litter. Most likely the dogs they produce end up in the shelters any ways.

Please think twice before you purchase a "dream" puppy.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have never heard of a puppy costing 3000-5000 dollar. And I would never get from a BYB.

One breeder I saw breeding Aussies charged 1000 for a puppy, and she showed, had champion bloodlines, certified by AKC, and i met her dogs at Breed convention.

I don't know where I will get my next dog, but what you said just seems inaccurate.


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

I highly doubt that an Aussie bred to conform to breed standard will cost upwards of $1000. My English Springer Spaniel Dolly came from lines with champions in both the show ring and at field trials, has EXCELLENT health and conformation, a friendly, playful personality, and she cost our family $350. That is the low end of the scale for well-bred purebred dogs. Price of a dog depends on several factors. Some of these are the difficulty of breeding the dog (English Bulldogs must often be artificially inseminated), the rarity of the breed (good luck even finding a Kooikerhondje), and the individual bloodline (champions in conformation or performance in the bloodline can increase price). Of course, Aussies are not hard to breed or hard to find, and unless you want to show, champion bloodlines aren't as necessary.

But finding a breeder who breeds for the health and temperament of the dog IS.

If you do decide to go the breeder route, take your time to find a good breeder. A lot of people, (including myself in one shameful instance) rush to buy the first puppies they find. Talk to a national kennel club association, talk to other owners of aussies, ask where they got their dogs, what the experience was like, etc. Ask for references (AT LEAST 3) for EVERY breeder you talk to...if they aren't willing to provide them, WALK AWAY! Even better if one of the references is THEIR vet. We knew we could trust Dolly's breeder because most of his dogs sell here locally and we could talk to the vet, the owners, etc. He even let us visit his kennel and meet Maggie, Doll's mom.

Buying from a breeder is not wrong...buying from the WRONG type of breeder is. But if you are responsible in finding a responsible breeder, you should be fine, and be left with a happy, healthy Aussie.

Even so, I would still check breed specific rescues...you'd be surprised!


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Braggalot01 and PandaBee both stated good points. Best advice is do the reseach. 

Actually, $1000 - $5000 is not inacurate for conformation dogs. It depends on the breed and if the sire/dam are ranked at the top of the breed for winning. I am sure if you wanted a pup from the Deerhound that won Westminster this year, it you cost you a samll fortune.

Fortunatly, for someone who buys from a small breeder you can usually get a pup for under $1000. I know that really nice Aussie pups start at about $600-800. But the price can also depend on if the pup is on a spay/neuter contract, is conformation quality and to be shown or maybe a co-own with the breeder.

Kiko, if you really have your heart set on an Aussie pup, send me a PM. I know a really good breeder that breeds for correct conformation, temperament and working ability. Most of his dogs have breed, herding, obedience and agility titles. If I ever get another Aussie, it would be from him. That is were my male Swedish Vallhund came from and I couldn't be happier with him.
Good luck in your search and decision.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

braggalot01 said:


> Unless you are purchasing a puppy for conformation, please don't buy. Many breeders will attempt to "prove" to you that they are not a BYB, but if they are not breeding for show, they are most likely a BYB.


This is not entirely accurate. There are many working-line breeders of dogs that are ethical but don't show. They breed their dogs to WORK which often times the show dogs with the correct confirmation cannot do.

Border collies, several of the hound and sporting breeds, cattle dogs, GSD's and Mals are just a few where this is somewhat common.


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

When I worked with my breeder who only produced puppies from champions, not champion bloodlines (there is a difference), the average male pup was 3000, and female 3500. Pick of the litter would always be more. 
You said the breeder you looked at produced puppies registered by AKC and are from champion bloodlines. Firstly, any purebred (even poor quality) can be registered through AKC. Champion bloodlines does not show any importance. It only takes one dog in the pedigree (could be a great great grandparent) to be a champion to be consider champion bloodlines. The rest of the dogs could have been from BYBs. The reason why a reputable breeder charges so much is so they can have all their dogs tested for joint, elbow, hip, and eye problems. Also it cost a lot of money to participate in shows, especially when traveling out of state. If they produce a puppy that does not fit the akc or ukc guidelines, they will often do a spay/neuter contract. In that case, the puppy can be fairly inexpensive.

What wheeljack said is true, but majority of the times, those breeders do not sell the puppies to the public. If they do sell them to the public, its often times because they are producing puppies for Schutzhund

I am not trying to talk you out of getting a puppy, but I just hope everyone educates themselves before they add a new family member to their life. If you do not plan to breed and show, please think adoption.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

braggalot01 said:


> What wheeljack said is true, but majority of the times, those breeders do not sell the puppies to the public. If they do sell them to the public, its often times because they are producing puppies for Schutzhund


You don't live in a rural area, do you? 
I live in south Dallas, we're surrounded by ranches and farmland.
I could easily get an ethically bred working line Catahouls, ACD, Border Collie, Australian Shepherd, any of the registered and non registered varities of coonhounds, foxhounds and staghounds, racing greyhounds*, dogo argentinos, feists, curs or american bulldogs.

Working line dogs are easily available in most cases to the public, I'm not sure where you are getting your information from on this. You are correct that it is imperative anyone researches any breeder they are thinking about, but as long as the breeder follows a basic code of ethics and can prove that their dogs are improving the breed as a whole (either by winning titles if they are show lines, field trialing if they are field lines or a demonstratable ability to do the job needed if they are straight working lines) there shouldn't be an issue.

Not to open a whole other can of worms, but there are some american showline dogs that have such extreme conformation that I personally think breeding them to the current show standards is unethical. I will never buy a GSD from anyone breeding for showlines or for show conformation. GSD's are not the only ones, but they are a glaring example of extremes taken too far.

The OP has rescued dozens of animals per her original post and clearly said she thought of adoption first, if she wants to go with a reputable breeder for an animal that is going to be around for 10-15 years there is nothing wrong with that.

*I am very strongly against greyhound racing and have worked with a group that rehomes retired racers for years. Regardless of how you feel about racing itself, there are a ton of greyhound breeders that track health, temperament and keep track off the offspring once they go to the track and take them back if they aren't rehomed. Even if you think racing is unethical just because someone is breeding racing dogs does not make the breeder so.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

braggalot01 said:


> If you do not plan to breed and show, please think adoption.


Also, what the heck? Are you saying that no one should own a dog from a reputable breeder unless they want to show that dog? What are good breeders supposed to do with pet quality dogs then? What is the point of that breeder breeding to improve the breed if the only people who can get those dogs are other breeders/showers? That leaves a huge pet-owning population with no option but to go to byb's or adopt and adoption is NOT the best option always.

Homes with small children are illegible to adopt from many rescues and rightly so, people new to some of the more 'difficult' dog breeds are often better going to a reputable breeder to get a dog with a more predictable temperament or if you want a breed that typically has high prey drive and you own cats or other small animals you often need to get that dog as a puppy and raise it with the cats--puppies are almost never in rescues for some of the rarer breeds.

I fully agree that adoption should always be considered but no one should be chastised for supporting ethical breeders of any animal.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I still hav over a year to think and do tons of research, so I appreciate all this info.

I have many rescued animals, and love rescuing, but I also want to know the upsides of a breeder dog.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok... in my honest opinion based on my experiences, observations, research, etc....

Showing dogs should NOT be a requirement for a breeder to be considered ethical. The first and biggest reason - shows really only look at conformation and the dog's performance in that show. The dog may be retired at 5 years of age, still have another 5-10 years left of life, and after that show career develop some horrible diseases and health problems. Show records really say NOTHING of health. The second biggest reason - some conformation standards actually ENCOURAGE bad health. Look at what show standards have done to breeds like English Bulldogs, Pugs, other short-nosed breeds, German Shephers, Dachshunds, Corgies, Basset Hounds, and other short legged/long backed dogs. These breeds often develop horrible health problems BECAUSE of their show standards. Short-nosed breeds very often have breathing problems, German Shepherds and many other breeds have problems with hip displaysia because of their conformation, short legged/long backed dogs often have spinal problems which may result in permanent disability or even premature death. Considering this, is showing ability really that important? I think not.

What should be considered important is the breeder's record. Do they have their dogs routinely tested by an experienced veterinarian? Can they show you those test results? What age are they breeding their dogs, and will various issues be visible by then? Can they refer you to people who have bought their dogs, and what do those people have to say about those animals? 

Also - the price quoted ($3K-5K) seems WAY inflated. I have NEVER seen ANY breeder charge that much for a dog, except maybe those designer mutt breeders... Even if a breeder is producing show quality animals, NOT EVERY animal is going to be show quality! You cannot achieve "perfection" 100% of the time, and in every litter produced, your chances of having a show champion are slim. While any dog can be shown, the percentage of those who will show WELL is exceedingly low. This is especially true of popular and common breeds, simply because there are more of them out there being shown. Those pet placed animals are NOT going to be sold for the same price as show quality animals. And the desire to breed and show is NOT a requirement for wanting a purebred dog.

There are advantages and disadvantages of going with a purebred. Advantages include consistency. A purebred animal is going to act like its breed. You will KNOW what to expect, its temperament, likely prey drive, etc.. A purebred animal, even if it isn't show quality, will still fit the standard of its breed: You will KNOW how big it is going to get, how active it will be, etc. A purebred animal may be more prone to certain health ailments, but less prone to others, however you will KNOW what to expect based on that breed's history.

Going to a rescue you do not have that consistency. Even going to breed rescues. Unless that animal sitting in the rescue had a pedigree and DNA certificate proving this is the dog that pedigree belongs to, you really DO NOT know if it actually is a purebred! A lot of mutts can resemble purebreds. A lot of mutts can resemble breeds or breed mixes they are not. My two dogs are perfect examples of this. My older dog is a German Shorthaired Pointer/American Staffordshire Terrier/mix. What do people see? The most common guess is lab/"pit bull", others see "pure" "pit bull", still others think she has boxer in her, or even greyhound. Very few people see the pointer. My other dog looks very much like a white German Shepherd. She's actually Alaskan Malamute/Brittany Spaniel/mix. The mix part of her might have GSD, but it is at least 4 generations back, so really quite dilute (doesn't count any more really). Not one single person has guessed Brittany, and very very few have guessed Malamute. The more common guess are lab, GSD, husky, basenji, terrier, Aussie shepherd, even pharoah or ibizan hound! The point is... BOTH of my dogs resemble things they are not (or at least not in any percentage that counts any more). You can have a dog that looks like a purebred, and it might be (especially if it is an adult). Or it might not be...

One problem with mixes is that you just do not know what to expect. When I got my puppy I figured she was a German Shepherd/Husky mix. The shelter called her an Aussie/Husky mix. We were both wrong. Having guessed those breeds, I could have expected a hyper active, intelligent, athletic dog who potentially has a high prey drive and might be stubborn and/or protective. Reality? Granted she's only 6 months old and still growing and maturing... so far she is FAR from hyper active. Yes, she's active, but not extremely so, not energetic, not hyper. She is very intelligent. She's not particularly stubborn, she wants to please. She's very friendly, loves everyone. Her prey drive is pretty much non-existent, she couldn't care less about the rats or birds or the cats or anything really. She eats everything, and I mean EVERYTHING (including big black biting harvest ants...). She really isn't particularly athletic - she doesn't really jump, she will run but only out of necessity, she's actually kind of clumsy. She does like to dig. She doesn't use her nose very much, but is very visual (she will often pay more attention to my hand signals than verbal commands, but she is NOT deaf or hard of hearing). Some of these traits fit the guessed breeds, some not so much. She could have some of those guessed breeds in her background, she may not. If she does, they are so dilute there is no way of knowing what they are or how much they are even contributing to her "whole". If I took her home from the shelter expecting and prepared for an Aussie/Husky, I would have been sorely disappointed. But considering what a mix she is, I really do NOT know how big she is going to get. (I'm guessing no more than 40 pounds, but that's a guess - I had one dog years ago who maxed out at 100 pounds! Everyone said she would be "big", but no one thought she would be THAT big! What if I was living in an apartment that had a 60 pound weight limit? She was a "shepherd mix". Turns out she was more likely a Rottweiler...) I have no way of knowing what health problems she may have inherited from her "mutt" half. I really can't even begin to guess exactly how she will turn out as an adult - how much and what she will inherit from the Malamute or Brittany and how much and what will be contributed from the mutt side. If you are prepared for literally "anything" and "everything", or are ready to adjust YOUR life style to make room for such a dog, then a mutt is perfect! I'm really NOT trying to discourage anyone from adopting from shelters (In fact I really do support shelters - all of my cats and dogs have come from shelters or some kind of rescue situation). But these are very important facts to remember, especially when bringing home a puppy or adopting a stray. (At least adult dogs are mature and you know exactly how big they are, and if they are owner surrenders you may even know what their temperament and behavior is like.) 

The other problem with rescued animals is UNLESS you do get a young puppy (around 3-4 months old), you really don't know what experiences or training or socializing that animal has had. Since I got Tundra at about 3 months of age, I've pretty much been in control of her socializing and training. I've made sure she's gotten what she needs to be a well rounded, confident, controlled, steady dog. Alley on the other hand came into my home at a year of age. She was NOT socialized the way she should have been and was very skittish, nervous, shy, and timid, especially around strange people. She had the potential to be a fear biter, which IS a huge liability. She was not very well trained. We have had to put a LOT of work into her to build her confidence. Not everything can be trained out of a dog. She is STILL very nervous and timid. The ONLY thing that has made her more confident is, believe it or not, Tundra. Prior to bringing Tundra into the home, Alley remained a nervous, timid, shy dog who would growl and bark at strangers, back away and try to hide. Soon as Tundra came into the home and they started going out together, Alley saw what a confident dog does, saw that a confident dog gets more attention, and turned around. Tundra has been Alley's therapy dog. Now... Alley is actually approaching people and accepting attention! Even from "scary" people she would have previously barked and growled at! (Since bringing Tundra home I've been considering signing her up for therapy work, well... she's already doing that in her own home!) However it doesn't always work out that way, and not everyone is in the position to have two dogs (or even knows how to select a confident, steady dog). The opposite could have happened: Instead of Alley become more confident with Tundra, Tundra could have become more fearful with Alley. 

Finally - the idea that mutts are healthier than purebreds is a complete myth. What happens when you produce mutts is that now you've created a dog that is prone to the health concerns of ALL breeds involved. So if for example you have a GSD/Lab/Collie mix... instead of having a dog that is particularly prone to hip displaysia or elbow or knee issues or eye issues... you now have a dog that may be prone to ALL of those! Even feral dogs may not be free from health issues. Again... this is not to discourage people from adopting mutts (they still make wonderful pets!) but people should be realistic... A mutt is not a guarantee to health... (All of my life I have had dogs, all of those dogs have been mutts, and not a single one of them has been particularly healthier than purebreds...). And your rescued chihuahua costing so much in health issues is a PERFECT example. My Tundra is another great example: Her adoption fee was $150 (even breed rescues charge more than that for their dogs...), but while at the shelter she picked up parvo (even though she was vaccinated at the shelter with 2 of her puppy boosters!). My $150 puppy ended up costing me $1500 in parvo treatment. Then she tested positive for coccidia, then parvo. So far, my "cheap" mutt has cost me more than $1700 for her veterinary treatment and adoption fee... (not including vaccinations or microchipping). I could have easily bought a healthy purebred pup for that same price and known what I was getting and what to expect as it grew up.... 

So all of that said.... Go with what you feel best doing. If you really feel the need to rescue, do so! You aren't hurting anyone by adopting a rescued dog, in fact you are saving a life! But if you really absolutely feel the need and desire to have a purebred dog (for whatever reason), don't feel guilty doing so, just put in the time and effort to research breeders and find the RIGHT breeder to support. While a breeder puppy will have a home with the breeder, if that breeder can't also place puppies, they will cease to exist. As GOOD ETHICAL breeders cease to exist (and they will be the first, BYB's and mills will ALWAYS find ways of staying in business), we will lose very valuable genetic material in their dogs, all of their hard work to improve the breeds we love will be lost, and all we will have left will be the "mess" left by BYB's and mills... 
(Just like in rats: Without ethical, responsible breeders, all we will have are the BYB's and mills, and the messes they leave behind.)


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorraia said:


> except maybe those designer mutt breeders...


I've personally never understood why people pay so much for what is essentially a mutt. I should start crossing poodles with kangaroos, I could make a fortune!

Kangapoodles? Poodleangas? Kagoodles?


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Scuff said:


> Sorraia said:
> 
> 
> > except maybe those designer mutt breeders...
> ...


No kidding! All breeds started out as mutts... HOWEVER in my opinion mutts should NOT cost more than purebreds, if anything they should cost less until a new breed has actually been established. Until there is consistency and these animals will breed true when crossed, there is no breed, and just like any other mutts, you really don't know which traits will be passed on to the puppies.


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Kiko, it sounds like you are putting a lot of thought behind your decision. So what ever you decide to do, I am sure that pup will have a great home!


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Very well put Sorraia. When it comes to shelter and rescued dogs I prefer adults two plus years of age because their adult temperaments, prey drive, energy level is already known, and for dogs older than three at least some of the genetic health issues, if any, are going to be apparent by then.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

My dog was 5 when I adopted him. Both his knee issues were apparent, his temperment already clear, and most other issues he had I was fully aware of when I got him.

He has 2 chronically dislocating knees a slight heart murmur and he can't breathe right only snort. These issues, although a little annoying were not gonna stop me from adopting him. He is in good health, minus his imminent knee surgery.

My brain is going back and forth. Aside what I want to do, what I will PROBABLY do is get a puppy from a shelter. The NY ASPCA which is right by where I live is FULL of dogs, and tons of pit-mix puppies (and rotts and other various muscle dog breeds) because dog fighting and BYBs are SO common around here.
So I will probably get a Mix puppy from the ASPCA. And in the future when I have my house I will get a breeder Aussie.

Because the more I think about it, the more rescuing seems the right thing to do right now. I highly appreciate everyone's input.


----------

